
Wuhan coronavirus may have been transmitted to people from snakes - ycombonator
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2231162-wuhan-coronavirus-may-have-been-transmitted-to-people-from-snakes/
======
planetzero
Some interesting things I found:

Article from 2017:

[https://www.nature.com/news/inside-the-chinese-lab-poised-
to...](https://www.nature.com/news/inside-the-chinese-lab-poised-to-study-
world-s-most-dangerous-pathogens-1.21487)

It's a man-made virus created to combat the avian flu:
[https://patents.justia.com/patent/10130701](https://patents.justia.com/patent/10130701)
(from 2015)

